# Kong Stuffing Ideas



## acupofteha (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

So I am looking for some Kong stuffing Ideas, I don't want to buy the pre-packaged can's. 

Currently I put some of her treats in the Kong and cover it with peanut butter.

I have used cheese whiz, but not much because I have read thats high in Saturated fat, I'm sure Peanut butter is too.. 

Any ides for a kong stuffing?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I put plain low fat yogurt in them or low fat peanut butter and freeze them overnight. I've also stuck ice cubes with treats in them as well. I'm sure other people have more creative idea.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I used baby food when Flora was a pup. Pureed carrots, sweet potatoes, etc. Just make sure there's no onions in it. 

Or you could mix your pup's regular food with some chicken/beef broth and freeze it. 

I put plain yogurt, bananas, apples, and blueberries in a kong and top it off with some peanut butter.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Because we go through kongs (...often at least one a day per dog (3), if not more) quickly... I stuff with soaked kibble. And if I'm inspired, I mix dry food with canned food and use that. This is how the dogs get some of their normal meals and so I'm not wanting to add extra calories and wanting to be sure they're consuming large amounts of fairly balanced nutrition.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd recommend soaking the kibble for a daily meal in some water. Then mix with a bit (1-2 tbsp) of cottage cheese, peanut butter, honey, yogurt, rice, canned food to get it to stick together. Place in freezer overnight or at least a few hours and serve. 

We also mix fruits or veggies from the fridge in with this- anything from carrots, celery, apple, banana, they eat just about anything!


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

Vincent never eats the stuff I stuff in. He will eat the part of the treat on the outside, but won't work to get the stuff inside.
I have several. The puppy small sized original, the med. szd one, puppy pacifier one, and puppy bone shaped on. I typically put the treat in, then squirt the stuff inside around it and a little on top then freeze it. he loves to lick off the top part,..but doesn't eat what is in the inside.

Also, can puppies have the yogurt? I use all the kong products now,..but want to try some different stuff. He seems to really like to lick. *no peanut butter, daughter is highly allergic.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

I love the freezing idea.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

My dogs all seem to love frozen nonfat plain yogurt. We've tried other things but this is the easiest and they all seem to love it. We'll just put some yogurt into all of their kongs, freeze them, and then they go nuts with them.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yogurt and fruit give Ranger gas so I stick to stuffing the bottom with stinky treats, like little bits of hot dogs or freeze-dried liver, a little bit of kibble, wedging the biggest cookies I can (usually about 2-3) then adding a mashed banana between the cookies. I plug up the bottom hole with peanut butter, slowly add water, then plug up the top hole with a smidge of peanut butter, then freeze for at least 12 hours. Ranger usually has 2 kongs, so there's always at least one in the fridge and they usually stay frozen for at least a day. The one he has in there now has been there for 4 days. 

Ranger will work until he drops to get the last crumbs out and he's gotten really canny about how to de-stuff his kongs. I gave his buddy Blue one of Ranger's kongs once and poor Blue spent 3 hours trying to empty it before giving up. It usually takes Ranger about 45 - 90 minutes if I stuff it really well. For Blue, I make it easier and usually just put a mixture of stinky bits at the bottom, kibble, mashed banana and one big cookie, topped with peanut butter and freeze. No water and wedging numerous cookies. It'll still take him about 2 hours to empty it but at least he doesn't give up. 

For dogs that lose interest, try putting stinky pieces at the bottom and stuffing it less full so they can get it. As they get used to emptying them, they start getting better at it. It just takes some practice!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Jupiter's favorite Kong recipes are: 

Canned pumpkin (or pumpkin pie mix for a real treat) mixed with fat free Greek yogurt

Mashed Banana mixed with fat free Greek yogurt

Applesauce (organic unsweetened) mixed with...guess what? fat free Greek yogurt!

I stuff the ends with kibble and top off with peanut butter just on the end. He never complains!


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jupiter, I do those exact same ones! I also like to freeze organic mashed sweet potatoes in there. You can put some green beans in too.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

My vet suggested low fat cottage cheese. I put some kibble in the kong, top with cottage cheese and throw in the freezer. The cottage cheese is thicker than yogurt so it stays at the top like a plug.


----------

